# Serrasalmus Id



## Salby (Nov 27, 2017)

Help me upload a Photo


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

At the bottom of the area you type your post, click "use full editor", then under the area that you would type is an attachments option. Click "Browse", select the picture, and click "add reply" when you are done.


----------



## atariot (Feb 10, 2018)

actually me too can't adding photo


----------

